# [Wet Thumb Forum]-170 Gallon arowana planted tank



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

As of 3 Feb 2004:


















I hope the foreground on the left fills up in time for the competitions.

Comments welcomed.

Apologies. My ISP acts up sometimes and somehow do not handle external linkages well. Here are the direct links if you cannot see the images above:
-Image 1
-Image 2

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient
 

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Wed February 18 2004 at 08:44 PM.]

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Wed February 18 2004 at 08:45 PM.]

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Wed February 18 2004 at 08:46 PM.]


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

As of 3 Feb 2004:


















I hope the foreground on the left fills up in time for the competitions.

Comments welcomed.

Apologies. My ISP acts up sometimes and somehow do not handle external linkages well. Here are the direct links if you cannot see the images above:
-Image 1
-Image 2

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient
 

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Wed February 18 2004 at 08:44 PM.]

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Wed February 18 2004 at 08:45 PM.]

[This message was edited by ViNZ on Wed February 18 2004 at 08:46 PM.]


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Vincent,

Great tank.

You are right about the left side. Aquascape looks more "filled and mature" when left side is covered with any object. Plants look very healthy especially Lotus. Did you think about leaving part of the foreground empty and letting E. tennelus "macro" form thick bush in the middle.

I noticed Java Fern growing below the Lotus. How is this working out ?

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Jay.

The Java ferns start just at the edge of shadow from the lotuses. They are doing pretty ok.

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Congrats Vinz! It's a wonderful tank with a grogeous fish. All of your plants must be in a top health. I even cant's see any algae on anubias, that's really something









150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo
Rate my tank!


----------



## Marcus Desaul (Feb 3, 2004)

What are the red/brown large leaved plants in the center?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I love the look of the java fern under the lotus. Great aquascaping idea.

*Journal Database*


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Marcin, I've had the usual problems with the anubias and algae. They are big enough to grow back new leaves fairly quickly, so on occasion I trim out the more infested leaves. I seem to have slowed the algae growth somewhat now.

Marcus, those are Nymphaea lotus.

IUnknown, Thanks. I've got a chance to do up several tanks in the near future for other people, and somehow I've an itch to experiment with different ways of scaping with Java fern. Will post more pictures when I get them done.

Vincent
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------

